# Smith 610 returns



## sdbaydogs (Jun 11, 2004)

The 10mm revolver lives on. Hats off to S&W for bringing it back. :beer:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hot damn now its the S&W mountain gun or a Glock 20 or now a 610!!!


----------

